# Self-Portrait attempt



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

the actual shot was taken early April '08, but I worked the image a bit last night and came up with......










What do you think?

C&C welcome.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Take another after you have shaved :thumb:

The lighting on your cheek is way to bright in my opinion
Other than that I likey


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Your cheek is overexposed as said, and you've gone for the thirds rule, but the exposure has caused your shoulders to disappear so you've lost the effect. I would try same but put your light source a little further away, and straighten the angle a touch. It looks like the camera is leaning over. Also crop a little off the top of the head, rather than the top part of your chest. Other than that, nice shot!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Your cheek is overexposed as said, and you've gone for the thirds rule, but the exposure has caused your shoulders to disappear so you've lost the effect. I would try same but put your light source a little further away, and straighten the angle a touch. *It looks like the camera is leaning over*. Other than that, nice shot!


Its because one of Jim's legs is bigger than the other


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

do you work in the jammy dodger factory?


only kidding mate, but seriously, has no one ever said you look like ralph little?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

JPC said:


> do you work in the jammy dodger factory?
> 
> only kidding mate, but seriously, has no one ever said you look like ralph little?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Paul, I see your reasoning. It was that long ago now that it was taken, I forget exactly how the shot was taken.

The cheek is over exposed, I'll give you that.

By the 'thirds rule', do you mean how it is off centered? (to the right..) The actual shot was taken pretty 'middled'. I cropped/enlarged the canvas in PS.

and you're right, a slight crop at the top is needed.

Thanks


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I like the effect. For what its worth, I don't think you need to crop the top, your hairline automatically fades out and you do need enough of a border so this seem deliberate and the effect can be seen.

Your right shoulder is discoloured in relation to the rest of the picture and you can see some skin marbling. either crop it out or try to alter the tone to smooth it off.

I don't think the cheek is overexposed, I like the effect from the bleached skin out to the shadowed skin. I would prefer if you blackened out the streak of light that runs from your nose to your cheekbone. Doing that will emphasise the light around your eye socket which is particularly effective.

That's my penny's worth anyway.

All in all a great attempt at a highly arty shot. Like it.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> Its because one of Jim's legs is bigger than the other


:lol::lol:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

I really like the picture but wasnt sure about the shade/lighting.

Hope you dont mind but i had a mess with it a came up with this.

Feel free to request removal :thumb:


----------

